# new to this business software question?



## bella3112 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I just starting off and I was wondering if someone can please help me decide on a rhinestone software to use? I've been reading about all different ones and would like to know what people recommend? ? Thanks so much!!!!

Thanks
Erica


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I like the DAS system myself. They are easy to reach on the phone during business hours if you have problems/questions. I've been using their system for around a year now.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

WinPC sign is very popular for Rhinestones.
Winpcsign 2014 Pro - Cutting Software


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

I use the TRW Rhinestone Wizard with Corel.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I use Sierra Hotfix. I love it. Here's some of my designs I've made (pretty quickly).

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/show-your-stuff-rhinestone-print-job-examples/t201220.html


----------



## bella3112 (Jun 2, 2014)

Tha k you everyone. I'll take a look at it. I'm excited but also nervous! !


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

I use rstones with CorelDraw. Would love to use a macro in Adobe Illustrator, but it hasn't been created yet.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

All the designers in our company are using Corel Draw.
They are similar in functions. I suppose u just decide one and begin. Then u develop ur own habits with this one and u'll get it.
Every software has its own position in the market. U just need to buy one and get used to using it.

Good luck!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Many of them have demos and videos also. Just youtube each software and you'll be able to see demos on what they can do and how they work. This is what helped me make my decision.


----------



## Rhinestone World (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi Erica, There are many great rhinestone programs on the market. It all depends on what fits your workflow and you learning curve. Every new program is going to take some time to learn and master. I would take the advise all have giving and research the different programs. Call the companies and ask questions about the software and what it has to offer. Check the YouTube videos out and you can then decide which will best fit your business and budget. Good luck in your search.

Matt


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

Great to see you here on the forum Matt.


----------



## Rhinestone World (Jun 17, 2014)

mesewsatx said:


> Great to see you here on the forum Matt.


Thank you mesewsatx. Anything I can do to help. I think that is the more rewarding part of this business. Being able to share knowledge to help others be more successful. I learn new things on forums everyday and I think it is awesome how everyone shares their knowledge. Great forum here at TSF!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Matt haven't seen you around in a while.Hows things going for you?


----------



## Rhinestone World (Jun 17, 2014)

How are you Leg.  Everything is awesome! Been crazy but getting it all under control to be able to be more active again here as well.


----------

